# Philadelphia 76ers (28-28) @ Houston Rockets (25-32)



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*vs.*









*Toyota Center - 9:00 pm EST* 

Starting Lineups 

*Rockets* 





































*Rafer Alston | David Wesley | Tracy McGrady | Juwan Howard | Yao Ming* 


*Sixers* 





































*Kevin Ollie | Allen Iverson | Andre Iguodala | Chris Webber | Samuel Dalembert* 

Preview ​


Sammy might be back, I hope he will, at least to put some bodies on Yao, he was insane the last games.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't let the record fool you, and certainly not the roster. These guys attack the hoop and play consistant defense. 110-94 Rockets.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Don't let the record fool you, and certainly not the roster. These guys attack the hoop and play consistant defense. *110-94 Rockets*.




Damn that.....I say the opposite.........110-94 Sixers :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it will be a blowout, but I'm not sure on which side the Sixers will be.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Don't let the record fool you, and certainly not the roster. These guys attack the hoop and play consistant defense. 110-94 Rockets.


HATER :curse: Sixers win by 11

Think im jus saying that too.....Just went and put all my points on the Sixers, all 28k and some change :banana:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

106 - 98 to the Sixers. GO SIXERS.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

22-21 lead Philly.Don't exactly know whats going on in the game b/c they showed the Duke/Florida State upset game in extended coverage. Only caught the last 1:40 of the first...AI has 11 & is playing with the flu. TMAC's mother-in-law died very recently and he is emotionally strained and playin as if it is really bothering him(understandably.)


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Chris Webber decided to take the night off on D for his birthday.

On a sidenote the Sixers decided to take the rest of the season off when it comes to 
rebounds...


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I'm happy to say the Courtside Live feature of NBA.com is finally a tiny bit better. Still not as good as ESPN (which admittedly crashes my comp after awhile), but it's an improvement. 33 - 25 Sixers atm.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Damn do you get to watch ANY of the games in England? Thats a loyal fan right there. its 43-41 sixers.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> Damn do you get to watch ANY of the games in England? Thats a loyal fan right there. its 43-41 sixers.


Hardly. There is usually one on every Tuesday night, but it's never the Sixers, or never seems to be. I just sit and watch the Courtside Live every game, lol. I'd get the League Pass, but I'm a Uni student and I can't really afford it at the moment.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

47-45 Sixers...sloppy *** first half. Close game but boring basketball. We are struggling with Yao in the post. We double team him everytime he gets the ball down there. As soon as that happens he passes to the PF who gets an open lay up. Mcgradys playing like crap. AI and Cwebb have their points. Iggys in foul trouble. Dally's playin hurt and not up to snuff. Everyone else just looks unmotivated. I hope its a more entertaining 2nd.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Jus would like to update everyone and let them know the Nets are down 11 with only about 2 and half minutes left muhahahahahah :clap: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Hardly. There is usually one on every Tuesday night, but it's never the Sixers, or never seems to be. I just sit and watch the Courtside Live every game, lol. I'd get the League Pass, but I'm a Uni student and I can't really afford it at the moment.



I feel you man. Thats tough being such a fan and not getting to watch it regularly. I got league pass as a gift and couldn't recomend it more. If you are such a big fan(which it seems to me you definately are) I fully suggest savin for it this year or next. :cheers:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

19 reb's to their 26 at halftime. We really need to step up on rebounding, we seem to be sucking at it recently.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> I feel you man. Thats tough being such a fan and not getting to watch it regularly. I got league pass as a gift and couldn't recomend it more. If you are such a big fan(which it seems to me you definately are) I fully suggest savin for it this year or next. :cheers:


Yeah, I should be working alot over the summer, so hopefully I will be able to put some cash aside for it. I'd love to be able to watch more of the games rather than just staring at a website that refreshes every minute or so.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nets lose! :clap: Time to gain a game fellas!!


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> Nets lose! :clap: Time to gain a game fellas!!


Was just about to post this. Come on guys, lets get a game back on NJ.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, were outrebounded by 11 atm, and it's showing. Come on Sixers. Pull this back.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We just got the lead back now we need to run away with it man i love when allen comes up with those Steals


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

That swat by Daly on Yao :worship:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Why has Iggy only played 17 minutes?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Huge foul trouble, he's back in now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This games over Allens feeling it and taking over the game Coach Rat-******* hopefully is done crying bc he lost to FSU and watching why HE NEEDS AI in the olympics :biggrin: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy comes back in gets the steal on tmac...ai scores then webber does...6 point lead rockets time out.140 or so to go.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Was Kevin Ollie just standing around like a dummy? 22 minutes, he managed 4 rebounds, 2 assists and a turnover and 0 points from 2 attempted shots, and he's starting. Unless he's been doing something amazing on D then I can't see why we've had him out there for 22 minutes of the game.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Was Kevin Ollie just standing around like a dummy? 22 minutes, he managed 4 rebounds, 2 assists and a turnover and 0 points from 2 attempted shots, and he's starting. Unless he's been doing something amazing on D then I can't see why we've had him out there for 22 minutes of the game.


Another mo-stery that even the scooby doo gang wouldnt be able to figure out.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> Was Kevin Ollie just standing around like a dummy? 22 minutes, he managed 4 rebounds, 2 assists and a turnover and 0 points from 2 attempted shots, and he's starting. Unless he's been doing something amazing on D then I can't see why we've had him out there for 22 minutes of the game.


He jus had a very off game but even that said he didnt really do anything that hurt us I really like us with Ollie as a starter and the only way i would change it is if Green comes back and plays VERY WELL


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> Another mo-stery that even the scooby doo gang wouldnt be able to figure out.


Haha, I like that one.

But yeah I agree with Route, he has been doing well lately, just not his night tonight it seems.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I love AI. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Did I say Allen was feeling it or what??? what a fn shot!!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

AI hits the shot we go up 5, 21 secs left, rockets ball.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

LMAO HOT POTATO FOR THE WIN! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Big Win Fellas!!! :banana: 

Only 2 Games behind NJ now keep climbin that short ladder :biggrin:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome, great win guys! Let's catch NJ and claim that Divison title at least. Anyway, time for some sleep I think. 04:37am :/


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Good win. 2 games back!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

HELL YEAH......THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.......NICE WIN SIXERS......MAN THAT WAS A GOOD GAME......A.I.......IS THE HEART OF THIS TEAM ....HE OWNS....... :banana: :banana: :banana: 





P.S. Watching the difference between Sammy's and Hunter's rebound positioning.....I can't wait till Sammy gets back permenatley. Hunter just makes me sick with the way he try's to rebound....All arms and no positioning or boxing out. :curse:He's always giving up offensive boards :curse: ......


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congrats on your win! AI played awesome :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The game wouldn't have been this close, had MO just start sammy in the first place..Now are you guys seeing my problems with him as coach? He doesn't see the obvious, instead of the better Shavlik Randolph, he started Michael Bradley! Who got his *** whooped by Malik Allen in that Chicago game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The game wouldn't have been this close, had MO just start sammy in the first place..Now are you guys seeing my problems with him as coach? He doesn't see the obvious, instead of the better Shavlik Randolph, he started Michael Bradley! Who got his *** whooped by Malik Allen in that Chicago game.


Dude listen Sammy was injured and he wasnt sure how much he would be able to play in the game he said that himself so of course Mo isnt going to start him why must you rant and whine when we get a win get over yourself im against Mo too but im not gonna whine when he coaches a pretty decent game


----------

